# Wavy row of hair on back?



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

Totally normal. Maggie's coat did the same thing. I do a lot of coat maintenance to keep her coat nice and clean/straight. It is just the coat growing longer. It usually straightens out as long as you brush or train their coat after baths and swimming so it doesn't dry with in all different directions.


----------



## TheLittleDuke (Nov 11, 2018)

I think that's her coat growing?? My Golden's coat did exactly the same thing, started to grow longer at 'his back' if that makes sense lol


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

Stella is 19 weeks today she has the same thing. It’s definitely her adult coat and the puppy hair is still on the sides.


----------



## Macca (Aug 11, 2011)

She's at just the right age when the "racing stripe" starts to show up down the middle of the back. It's perfectly normal and will blend in with the rest of her fur as her coat continues to grow. At four months, goldens can be at a gangly lanky stage, but it's fun to watch them grow and mature.


----------



## savannabanna (May 22, 2018)

Charlie is wavy coated from his mom. It started as a strip as he grew his big guy fur


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

That's the adult coat coming in.


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

The wavy racing stripe phase is SO cute!

Connie and Hudson :wavey:


----------

